# Where to buy wood?



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm just wondering where everyone gets the wood they use for electric guitar making? I'm thinking about making a mahogany les paul inspired guitar. I've traditionally bought already routed and shaped bodies and necks and fudged around with fitting them. This time I want to do it all from scratch.....and economically!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

itf? said:


> .and economically!


Yikes.... you don't ask much..... there is not much locally for you..seeing how you guys cut down all the Mahogany 300 years ago 

http://www.exotic-woods.com/index.html

http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/luthiers-corner/10723-my-les-paul-build.html


----------



## s.freeman (Dec 14, 2011)

Mahogany is on CITES 2, so it's not really an economical option. I get most of my wood here.

www.timelessinstruments.com


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys! I didn't really mean economical in terms of the wood itself but rather that most places, like stewmac for example, that sell body blanks ask very high prices for what is essentially a piece of wood. Since I can laminate the wood pieces myself (I'm okay with using 2-3 pieces) to make the body it doesn't seem to make much sense to pay top dollar for someone to glue some wood together for me. 

Anyway, all input is greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I would contact a local furniture/cabinetmaker and ask if they could add on what you want to their next lumber order...you would probably still pay less than buying from a retailer.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Nice tip. Thanks!!


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

You could try Windsor plywood.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

A bit far, but this place in Ottawa sells a wide selection of exotic hardwoods...

http://www.kjpselecthardwoods.com/exotics.html


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, the ash I used on my guitar was growing in my yard.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't speak to what's in your area, but I like to visit the Mennonite sawmills and other small local mills. Great source of cherry, ash, and maple here.

Cabinet and furniture makers usually have great sources and all you have to do is ask. 

A couple of times I got wood from a former co-worker who cut cordwood from his bush. He simple saved the bigger trunks for cutting into planks. 

We used to get a lot of cord wood from the town. It took a couple of years on a waiting list, but once they got to us we got yearly deliveries. It was unsplit pieces, often huge cross-sections of maple, some walnut, and ash, and mostly too long for the stove without cutting. We don't have a wood stove now so no more town wood.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## renegade (Jul 6, 2011)

Actually, there's a shop in your neck of the woods (Labrador) that sells local and imported woods:

http://www.tonewood.ca/

They're in Goose Bay.

Just sayin'...


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I eventually did make the order through exotic-woods.com. Great customer service!


----------

